

ID OpenStreetMap Editor by Mapbox (d3, pure javascript) - mxfh
http://ideditor.com/

======
beering
This is great to see. Tools like JOSM look like they were developed by
engineers in the 80's, while Google Map Maker, for all its faults, is much
more accessible to the armchair cartographer.

I'd like to convert more Map Maker contributors to OSM contributors, and
hopefully many of you do as well.

------
mxfh
<http://mapbox.com/blog/announcing-id/>

